# Hawaii resale



## rebel (Jun 25, 2011)

When you buy Wyndham in Hawaii you get the ability to book the Outrigger resorts that you can't book if you buy in the mainland.  If you buy a Wyndahm like "Bali Hai Villas" resale do you get the right to book the Outrigger resorts or only if you buy direct from Wyndham?


----------



## randyz (Jun 27, 2011)

rebel said:


> When you buy Wyndham in Hawaii you get the ability to book the Outrigger resorts that you can't book if you buy in the mainland.  If you buy a Wyndahm like "Bali Hai Villas" resale do you get the right to book the Outrigger resorts or only if you buy direct from Wyndham?



I have bought retail and resale, all points qualify for outrigger. While you can book outrigger resorts I find the point values exceedingly high for a hotel suite. The bigger advantages I find are the 12 month ARP to all Hawaiian resorts and the access to TPI premier resorts.

Randy


----------



## rebel (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks  So the Outrigger resorts are only hotel rooms not suites like Wyndham?


----------



## randyz (Jun 28, 2011)

rebel said:


> Thanks  So the Outrigger resorts are only hotel rooms not suites like Wyndham?



Technically, the outrigger resorts consists of all the hawaiian ts resorts (Kona Hawaiian, Royal Seacliff, Bali Hai etc.) plus a collection of Outrigger Hotels. Wyndham timeshares can be booked at 12 months.

I do stand corrected, its been a few years since I last checked the offerings and it seems like only one hotel is now offered. All the 1 bedroom suites include kitchens.

Outrigger Club now includes:
1. Outrigger Kiahuna Plantation (Poipu)- 1 bedroom garden view 364,000 pts/wk.
2. Outrigger Maui Eldorado - 1 bdr garden view 346,500/wk
3. Royal Kahana (Maui) - 1bdr ocean view 346,500/wk
4. Waikiki on the Beach - hotel room, city view 371,000/wk in prime
5. Outrigger Kapalua Villas (maui) - 1 Bdr Ocean View 518,000/wk
6.  Worldmark South Pacific Club (Golden Beach, Queensland, Aus) Studio oceanview 283,500 per week, 1bdr oceanview 329,000 per week

A 2 bedroom, full kitchen etc. at Kona Hawaiian Resort is 231,000 per week in prime, just for comparison.

To me the main reason to use the club is to get access to Maui but at a fairly hefty point cost. 

Randy


----------



## lprstn (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, for purchase at Wyndham Hawaii to be worth the hassle, you would want to own a large amount of your points there if you want to use the Outrigger resorts also.

As for the other Trading Places I personally haven't been that impressed. But hey, that's just me.

My main pleasure is the early booking to Hawaii since I go there every 2 years.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2011)

Bali Hai was part of the Pahio Resorts group that Wyndham bought out 2-3 years ago.  Wyndham did NOT grandfather existing Pahio owners into the Wyndham points system.  They wanted us to buy another timeshare directly from Wyndham for $18,000 for the honor of being part of Wyndham.     Therefore, MOST Pahio owners have not joined Wyndham points, and most Pahio timeshares are not in the points system, and can't be traded with Wyndham.  There are simply deeded weeks.

I own ocean front at Wyndham Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, and we love our deeded weeks, so I would not consider paying $$$ to join Wyndham points.


----------



## siesta (Jul 18, 2011)

there is good availability for pahio resorts via Wyndham points


----------



## Smiles (Jun 29, 2012)

I am relatively new to Wyndham. Two years ago I purchased a timeshare in Hawaii which is also aliliated with Outrigger. This means that I have the option to book through Outrigger if I wish.  

Can someone please explain to me whether I can book Outrigger through the Wyndham site or do I have to place the week in a Outrigger credit pool for the option to reserve an Outrigger resort or hotel?  

One other thing, I am trying to locate a place to check out the Outrigger inventory online without success. Does anyone know of a site?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 30, 2012)

smiles---I've been hoping to get an Outrigger reservation with Wyndham points for next year.  I believe you can reserse it through the Wyndham site.  But so far, the Wyndham reservation online site only has availability up to about Dec. 15, 2012.  I called Wyndham and inquired about that and was told that Outrigger allots Wyndham some units as a bulk deposit for the whole year, but she didn't know when that would be for 2013.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 30, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> smiles---I've been hoping to get an Outrigger reservation with Wyndham points for next year.  I believe you can reserse it through the Wyndham site.  But so far, the Wyndham reservation online site only has availability up to about Dec. 15, 2012.  I called Wyndham and inquired about that and was told that Outrigger allots Wyndham some units as a bulk deposit for the whole year, but she didn't know when that would be for 2013.



Yes, you can book the affiliated outrigger resorts through the website.  As far as the timeframes for availability, I have not tracked this particularly closely lately but I was for long enough to form a pretty certain impression that they pull the Outrigger inventory just before the 60 day mark so I don't believe you will ever see it discounted.  I would love it if someone has experienced otherwise but that is what it looked like to me.  I could usually see the inventory at 10 months out so my suspicion is that the last 2 weeks of December are blacked out.  Did you try searching into 2013?


----------



## Smiles (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for your responses. I only have temporary VIP. So I will not have the ability for discounted points beyond next year. 

Honestly,  waiting 60 days or less before booking makes me nervous. I usually like to reserve things a year to 6 months in advance. 

Currently I'm on vacation and just went through a high pressure sales pitch where the salesman pressed me to upgrade to VIP before the points go up. I declined.  I hope that was the right choice.  The cost is outrageous and I seem to do fine with what I currently have. 

During my session with the salesman I was reminded that I could book with Outrigger and I was just curious as to how that process worked. 


Thanks for your replies.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2012)

Smiles said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your responses. I only have temporary VIP. So I will not have the ability for discounted points beyond next year.
> 
> ...



You made the right choice.  The process for booking the Outriggers:  if your ownership is eligible for booking them, they will show up in the resort choices online.  If you are booking by phone, the VCs will know if you are eligible to book.  Either way, you would reserve using your points just like any reservation.  The reason I mentioned that it appears they pull the inventory just prior to the discount period is because the points cost is EXTREMELY high- more than I would spend even though we have the points.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 4, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Bali Hai was part of the Pahio Resorts group that Wyndham bought out 2-3 years ago.  Wyndham did NOT grandfather existing Pahio owners into the Wyndham points system.  They wanted us to buy another timeshare directly from Wyndham for $18,000 for the honor of being part of Wyndham.     Therefore, MOST Pahio owners have not joined Wyndham points, and most Pahio timeshares are not in the points system, and can't be traded with Wyndham.  There are simply deeded weeks.



Denise

What you posted has been great for me. I purchased a UDI at Bali Hai for a total cost of $11,900. This has allowed me to buy any number of Bali Hai weeks properties on ebay and convert them to points at $189 per contract. Thus far I have spent about $16,500 including the UDI and all ebay bid, closing, and transfer fees for a total of about 1.5 million VIP Platinum Wyndham points.

Wyndham's desire to convert weeks properties to points at Bali Hai is working for me.

Jim


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 4, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Denise
> 
> What you posted has been great for me. I purchased a UDI at Bali Hai for a total cost of $11,900. This has allowed me to buy any number of Bali Hai weeks properties on ebay and convert them to points at $189 per contract. Thus far I have spent about $16,500 including the UDI and all ebay bid, closing, and transfer fees for a total of about 1.5 million VIP Platinum Wyndham points.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, you have found another relatively inexpensive way to get VIP Status.


----------



## beegee (Jul 19, 2012)

*resale qualifies for VIP?*



rrlongwell said:


> Congratulations, you have found another relatively inexpensive way to get VIP Status.



Hi!  I recently went to an update, and Wyndham said resales don't count towards VIP status.  Unless, you of course, pay Wyndham a fee ($10,000) to do a conversion.  So, just another sales pitch? You actually converted that simply?  I'm considering a resale purchase of a deeded week from Pahio also.  Any other comments?


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 20, 2012)

beegee said:


> Hi!  I recently went to an update, and Wyndham said resales don't count towards VIP status.  Unless, you of course, pay Wyndham a fee ($10,000) to do a conversion.  So, just another sales pitch? You actually converted that simply?  I'm considering a resale purchase of a deeded week from Pahio also.  Any other comments?



The sales rep was telling you the truth. In my case I found a resort, Bali Hai Villas that was attempting to get some owners to convert from weeks to points. 

The history is that Bali Hai Villas was originally built by a gentleman and then sold a few years later to PAHIO. All the units were weeks. Later Wyndham began to manage the PAHIO units, but many weeks owners did not convert to Wyndham points and still remain PAHIO weeks. On occasions, Wyndham will sell a UDI in Bali Hai. This entitles the buyer to then convert PAHIO weeks units to points for up to 90 days. I have used this opportunity.

I purchased a UDI at Bali Hai for 126k EOY-E points for $11,900. I also have purchased several Bali Hai weeks units from individuals and on ebay at prices much lower than retail. Once the units have transferred to me, I can convert then from weeks to points for $189 per contract. This conversion option was only available for 90 days. 

You cannot simply convert any PAHIO weeks unit to Wyndham points.


----------



## Xcalibur (Dec 31, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Congratulations, you have found another relatively inexpensive way to get VIP Status.



interesting indeed... are there other ways? =)  i think GOLD VIP is great myself... not sure if i would vacation that much to use platinum.  and i don't want to be reseller/landlord...


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 1, 2013)

Back to the banking of the 2013 Outrigger units.  They finally put the 2013 availability in for all the Outriggers during NOv. 2012.  Before then, there was no availability for all of 2013 in any of the Outriggers.  Of course, by the time I noticed it, the Maui ones didn't have the dates I needed---either didn't upload those dates or someone grabbed them already.  Yes, the points needed to book those units is really high, but I have a lot of points to burn next year.  Guess I'll have to go on more vacations!


----------

